# Mayor, Staff Taking Pay Cut



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

*Menino Taking 3 Percent Pay Cut *

*BOSTON -- *Boston Mayor Thomas Menino said Monday he would take a pay cut to help ease some of the city's financial problems.

Menino said he would take a 3 percent pay cut effective on Saturday, Feb. 14. Members of Menino's cabinet also agreed to take a 3 percent cut. In a letter to city employees, Menino said the move aims to preserve city services and jobs.

The city also said it would not grant wage or step increases for non-union workers in fiscal year 2010. The city has asked unions to delay wage and step increases for the same time period. Menino said the city was currently negotiating with several unions regarding the request.

The city will receive $22.9 million less this year from the state in local aid. Gov. Deval Patrick's proposed budget for 2010 calls for an additional cut of $51 million in local aid the city funds.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

lets see deval follow suit


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Wow, a whole 3% on a 160K a year job = $4,800. Chump change. Still raking in 155K / yr. Especially when you can eat & drink for free every morning noon & night on your campaign account or whatever luncheon / dinner you just happen to be attending that day. Now a 3% cut on your average 40K a year city worker is $1,200. Cut deeper before you hear me ooooh and ahhhhh at their magnanimous display of generosity towards the common folk. *


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

155k is prob not enough to live on apparently, even though families live on 40-50k on average


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

It's just a giant ploy..I will believe he's serious when they start laying off these overpaid consultants who would take the uniform pants off the officers, if it would save the city a few bucks..


----------

